# Ft Worth, Lk Worth, Dallas, Tx area??



## NancyMoranG (Jan 18, 2021)

hubby and I are in the area for family reasons . We travel in our RV so are mobile but here a couple of  Months for family reasons.
May be here til April 10 or so..
Nancy


----------



## mountainjunkie (Jan 18, 2021)

Enjoy your time! Not quite as scenic as the Rockies you’re used to 

(I grew up in Dallas/Ft Worth but have been in Colorado for several years now)


----------

